# Wiring A Computer Fan



## Batz (28/4/12)

Guys,

I'm rebuilding my chesty and scored two new 12v computer fans. Now these have 3 wires that are not colour coded. You guys know how to wire them to my transformer? Last ones I have only had two wires.

batz


----------



## kelbygreen (28/4/12)

you will only need 2 of the wires I think on mine the yellow one was not used. I dont have a fan setup ATM so cant remember the other wires hook them up and see it shouldnt hurt them it you hook it up wrong, Pretty sure it took me a few goes when I done it.


----------



## Gar (28/4/12)

Don't quote me on it but I think the third wire is for an RPM sensor (and isn't needed in your case)


----------



## keifer33 (28/4/12)

You only need the two wires. They should always be in the same place so if they have the connector like the one below then its just the 2 on the left being black and red.


----------



## cspencer (28/4/12)

Batz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm rebuilding my chesty and scored two new 12v computer fans. Now these have 3 wires that are not colour coded. You guys know how to wire them to my transformer? Last ones I have only had two wires.
> 
> batz




looking at my computer fan the negative is the middle wire. One of the wires will be a RPM sensor and not required. hope it may help


----------



## Batz (28/4/12)

Cheers guys I try it out, as I said the wires are not colour coded and even I being very colour blind can see that.
I'll try it when I get home, off to the Maleny brew Crew now...perhaps tomorrow would be a better time. :chug: 

Thanks

batz


----------



## stux (28/4/12)

Only a few combinations 

Remember PC fans generally only work in one polarity so try each combination each way


----------



## Batz (29/4/12)

Thanks for your replies, here a good site if anyone else is having problems.

http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/Mother...n_Fan_Connector

batz


----------

